# Marengo 09



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

I am sending my forms in this week... Anyone else going?? This will be our 5th trip... :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not me, I havent been in years. I'll probably contribute (donation from the forum) but, cant go lol..


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what's this all about?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Marengo swamp ride... its a few miles of trails through one of the nastiest Louisianna swamps.... It will clog ur radiator, break ur axles, tripple the weight of ur ATV, stick to everything you own even if you didnt bring it on the trip, and then there's the suicide hole, a nasty bottomless pit that gets Worse with each attemp to "tame" it. But it's all for charity, and a good one at that.



















*I'll give someone props if they can tell me who that is ^^*



















*Props for this one too ^^ if you can tell who it is*





































I'll give some insight about this one, this popo belonged to Scott Smith, in 2003. It was HIS bike, this lift you see (in red) was something he designed & put together, one of the first prototypes they tried that wasnt a regular 2" bracket or spacer lift.... We have come a long way havent we, not just in products, but in the fact that, Scott Smith use to actually come to rides, and Ride w/ us.

some old Videos coming soon


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ah, there we go. charity. always a winner. i was wonderin why you were gonna donate.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

03 Marengo :: blown700.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket


03 Marengo :: blown7003.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket


03 Marengo :: gmac2.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket

03 Marengo :: subwaylan.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket


^^ The guy in the back , on the green popo, is Waylon... I bet most of you dont even know who waylon is...  < sad... He was a leader in our sport at one time. One of the first Big Custom Lifts ever..


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dude wasnt messed up at all about grabbin that exhaust to keep from fallin. ouch!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... yeah.. he had been sittin there at the hole a while though w/o it runing so it had actually cooled enough where it wasnt BURNING hot at the time.


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

The ride can be bad if you make it bad (ie hit every hole).. As mentioned I have been a number of times and have not ran into any major issues. You do see plenty or carnage along the way though.. :bigeyes:

This is a great ride for a GREAT cause...

http://www.wishicouldnela.org/marengo.htm

We are staying at the Courtyard in Monroe (next to Pecan Land Mall)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Man I'd love the T-Shirt
"I RODE MARENGO AND MADE IT WITH NO PUSHING!"

that's friggin awsome!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

expat_dude said:


> The ride can be bad if you make it bad (ie hit every hole)..


Yep... Got to save it for the suicide....  :rockn:


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

We will be pulling out on the Friday before the ride (June 5th).. Should be a blast!!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Did they start with the stupid tire rules again this year? hahahaha


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

Not yet,, I am sure someone on HL will start that though.. lol...

btw here are some pics from a couple of the past rides..
http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u173/expat_dude/Marengo%202006/

http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u173/expat_dude/Marengo 2007/


----------

